# 1. Gentoo User Treffen in Frankfurt am Main

## tph

Um mal ein paar fleißige Gentoo'er kennenzulernen, habe ich mich entschlossen das 1. Gentoo User Treffen in Frankfurt am Main zu organisieren.

Als Lokation würde ich den Griechen vorschlagen, den auch die örtliche LUG nutzt. -> http://www.dionysos-frankfurt.com

Das Essen ist relativ günstig und extrem gut. Es gibt sogar ein WLAN, welches wir kostenfrei nutzen können  :Very Happy: 

Als Datum schwebt mir der 08.12.2004 / 19 Uhr vor.

Gibt es Interesse?

Gruß, Tobi

+[OT] und in die Sammlung aufgenommen --Earthwings

----------

## tph

Ich wollte noch einmal nachfragen, ob es mittlerweile Interesse an diesem Treffen gibt.

Der Tisch ist bestellt, und ich würde den Wirt nur ungerne damit ärgern, dass ich den Abend alleine dort sitze  :Very Happy: 

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## plate

Ich hätte längst zugesagt, wenn ich wenigstens sicher sein könnte, am 8.12. in Frankfurt zu sein. Sieht aber derzeit so aus, als käme ich erst sehr spät abends aus Leipzig zurück. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal in den Rhein-Main-Thread cross-posten, vielleicht gibt es da ja noch ein paar Interessenten.

----------

## tph

Da ich bin heute noch nichts gehört habe, sage ich dem Wirt die Reservierung ab.

Aber, ich gebe nicht auf, und probiere es im nächsten Jahr noch einmal  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ian!

 *tph wrote:*   

> Da ich bin heute noch nichts gehört habe...

 

Verstehe ich garnicht, daß da kein Feedback kommt. Wenn ich mir so die gentoo.de Userkarte anschaue, sollte da doch auch einiges zu machen sein.

 *tph wrote:*   

> Aber, ich gebe nicht auf, und probiere es im nächsten Jahr noch einmal 

 

Genau!  :Smile: 

----------

## MrCRB

Das finde ich aber schade, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

i) Ich hätte schon Interesse daran gehabt

ii) Leider habe ich den Thread zu spät bemerkt (jetzt eben gelesen)

iii) Naja, ok, der 8. 12. hätte bei mir nicht gepasst

iv) Der Treffpunkt ist ja fast bei mir um die Ecke   :Smile: 

Wenn mal wieder sowas geplant wird, hoffe ich, dass ich das nächste Mal früher darauf aufmerksam werde...

----------

## legine

 *Quote:*   

> Das finde ich aber schade, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:
> 
> i) Ich hätte schon Interesse daran gehabt
> 
> ii) Leider habe ich den Thread zu spät bemerkt (jetzt eben gelesen)
> ...

 

Sorry bei mir war es dasselbe. :Shocked: 

Vieleicht sollten wir diesen Thread erstmal benutzen um genug interessenten zu bekommen bevor wir tisch reservieren  :Smile: 

Ich kenn vieleicht noch den einen oder anderen der mitkommen möchte  :Very Happy: 

Ich verweise mal auf den Thread damit die hier auch mal ihr interesse oder desinteresse anmelden können  :Smile: 

Auf jedenfall 'beobachte' ich das hier mal     :Laughing: 

----------

## TheX

So'n Mist; 

Ich bin auch erst drauf aufmerksam geworden ...

==> [View Post from last 24 hours.]

Bei mir wären es auch nur 100 km Strecke gewesen..

Wenn sich was neues ergibt, kanns ja hier im Thread gepostet werden ?!

TheX

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ha, auch eben erst den Thread gesehen.

Prinzipiell vielleicht garnicht so verkehrt, bin zwar nicht so der 'Stammtisch' Typ, aber wenn es eh stattfindet .... und wo ich das Restaurant doch ausm Fenster quasi sehen kann ....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Romses

Wenn der Termin etwas längerfristiger geplant gewesen wäre (oder ich ihn früher entdeckt hätte),

dann hätte es bei mir dicherlich auch geklappt...

Also, wenn ein alternativer Termin ansteht, werde ich wohl mal kommen...

----------

## AGM

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn der Termin etwas längerfristiger geplant gewesen wäre (oder ich ihn früher entdeckt hätte), 

 

 :Smile:  Gleiches bei mir! Ich denke, ich wäre dann auch dabei (wenn's terminlich klappt).

----------

## Axel Burwitz

Wenn ich es rechtzeitig mitbekomme und planen kann, würde ich auch auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen,

Axel,

Goldbach bei Aschaffenburg

----------

## Tenobok

Bei mir das selbe - ich bin ganz selten mal im deutschen Forum unterwegs - oder überhaupt im Gentooforum.

Eventuell hat jemand die Möglichkeit eine Mailingliste einzurichten?

----------

## jannis

Joa, wenn man das früh genug plant, komm ich auch!

PS: Axel, ich bin aus Kleinostheim ^^

----------

## dertobi123

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> Eventuell hat jemand die Möglichkeit eine Mailingliste einzurichten?

 

Sollte sich bei gentoo.de machen lassen, kontakt hierzu bitte per PM.

Wenn Ihr einen Termin abgesprochen habt veröffentlichen wir das auch gerne auf gentoo.de  :Smile: 

----------

## all-inc.

mal wieder aufleben lassen

komme aus darmstadt, wäre auch mit dabei!

wie siehts mit der mailingliste aus?

----------

## Goliath

wäre ebenfalls interessiert!

----------

## rc

Hi,

ich oute mich dann mal hier als Frankfurter.  :Wink: 

Bin ebenfalls interessiert.

Gruss,

rc

----------

## smg

jo ich auch.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus,

ich bin sozusagen eben (August) zur Gentoogemeinde hinzugestoßen  :Very Happy: . Ich wäre auch an einem Treffen interessiert.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also ich komme zwar aus Giessen, so 70km von Frankfurt weg, aber wäre auf alle Fälle dabei, sofern ich an dem Termin Zeit habe. Finde das auch eine gute Idee... also hoffentlich wird es was   :Smile: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Gucky und an alle anderen die Lust auf ein Gum in Frankfurt haben,

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Also ich komme zwar aus Giessen, so 70km von Frankfurt weg, aber wäre auf alle Fälle dabei, sofern ich an dem Termin Zeit habe. Finde das auch eine gute Idee... also hoffentlich wird es was  

 

schaut euch bitte mal den Thread an und gebt bescheid wer Lust zum kommen hat.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## chilla

also ich hätte Interesse an einem Treffen in Frankfurt  :Smile:   Bräuchte jedoch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Heidelberg oder Mannheim  :Smile:  Notfalls würde es sicher auch reichen, wenn mich jemand in FRA gerade aufm Bahnhof aufgabelt  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

Ähm, der 8.12 ist ja schon leider vorbei, ich wäre aber an einem erneuten Treffen interessiert. *g

Cheers.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Leute,

@hagbard_

 *hagbard_ wrote:*   

> Ähm, der 8.12 ist ja schon leider vorbei, ich wäre aber an einem erneuten Treffen interessiert. *g
> 
> Cheers.

 

??   :Shocked:  ->>

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi Jungs, 
> 
> also die Linux World Expo ist vom 15. - 17. November 2005 d.h. es stehen 3 Tage zur Auswahl (Di., Mi. und Do.) mir wären alle Tage recht . 
> 
> Nun zum Ort des Gum´s... also ich kenne nicht wirklich viele gute (Essen, Platzreserven) Restaurants ich würde einfach mal das erwähnte http://www.dionysos-frankfurt.com/ aufgreifen und dort , wenn sich Interessenten finden, ein paar Plätze reservieren. Vorschläge für andere Lokalitäten werden aber gerne angenommen. 
> ...

 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen  :Very Happy: ... zur Verständnis: ich habe Ursprünglich im 

[OT] Gentoo User Treffen im Raum Wiesbaden/Taunusstein/Mainz Thread oben stehendes gepostet um ein paar mehr Leute im Umkreis anzusprechen...

@chilla

 *chilla wrote:*   

> also ich hätte Interesse an einem Treffen in Frankfurt  Bräuchte jedoch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Heidelberg oder Mannheim  Notfalls würde es sicher auch reichen, wenn mich jemand in FRA gerade aufm Bahnhof aufgabelt 

 

Das läßt sich bestimmt einrichten  :Cool: ... wenn du in FFM am Bahnhof landest könnte ich dich mitnehmen.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## sjirous

 *tph wrote:*   

> Um mal ein paar fleißige Gentoo'er kennenzulernen, habe ich mich entschlossen das 1. Gentoo User Treffen in Frankfurt am Main zu organisieren.
> 
> Gibt es Interesse?
> 
> +[OT] und in die Sammlung aufgenommen --Earthwings

 

Hallo,

von meiner Seite aus ja! Habe leider Deinen Aufruf zu spät bemerkt... 

ciaoX

Sascha

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi sjirous,

 *sjirous wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> von meiner Seite aus ja! Habe leider Deinen Aufruf zu spät bemerkt... 
> ...

 

es ist nie zu spät  :Cool:  ein User Treffen zu machen. Nur mit zwei Leuten macht es wenig sinn  :Sad: ...

Aber man kann ja dies als Anlaß zu einem neuen Aufruf zum Treffen nehmen  :Very Happy: ...

Also an ALLE da draußen wer hat Lust und Zeit auf ein Gentoo USER Treffen im Raum Frankfurt aM??

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Tenobok

Ich wär dabei.

----------

## dakra

Von Wiesbaden nach Frankfurt ist es ja nicht weit. Wäre klasse wenn es da (Treffpunkt) für Frankfurt relativ gute Parkmöglichkeiten gäbe. Ich denke das ich dann auch reinschauen werden. Hab kein Bock mit den Zug zu meinen Nachbarn zu fahren.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## ixo

Wenn's zeitlich paßt, würde ich auch gern kommen.

Der Termin sollte aber nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr bzw. in der ersten Januarwoche sein. Dann werden vermitlich auch viele andere auf Achse sein . . .

----------

## senz

wie schauts mit usertreffen nu aus? bis jetzt scheint ja nix gelaufen zu sein  :Wink: 

also auf ihr frankfurter! ich wuerd vorschlagen elfer!  :Smile: 

----------

